# Batchprogrammierung, Kopieren vom Netzlaufwerk



## dpmdesign (8. August 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte in einer Batchprogrammierung Daten von einem COmputer im Netzwerk kopieren  bzw. einen ganzen Ordner

also xcopy usw. Ich bekomme es aber leider nicht hin, dass Daten vom Netz kopiert werden. Lokale Daten funktionieren einwandfrei, aber sobald ich ein Netzlaufwerk einsetze, gehts nicht mehr...vielleicht ist ja auch mein Pfad falsch...

Ich habe halt

xcopy \\server\c\daten\*.* c:\daten\

Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Retlaw (9. August 2004)

Du könntest erst ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden (net use) und das kannst du dann wie ein normales Laufwerk verwenden und mit xcopy kopieren.


----------



## Gudy (9. August 2004)

hi, so ein ähnliches Prob habe ich auch, nur das es bei eimem VPN nicht . 
Ích vermute das es damit etwas zu tun hat das man in der Console auch nicht auf verknüpfte Laufwerke zugreiffen kann...

Gruß


----------



## dpmdesign (9. August 2004)

hmmm ok net use also..

im Web hab ich folgendes gefunden:


```
NET USE Z: \\notebook\D$ /PERSISTENT:NO 

XCOPY Z:\LAN\*.* D:\%2 /S /E 

NET USE Z: /DELETE 
NET USE Y: /DELETE
```

verstehe ich nun richtig, dass das Laufwerk D auf dem Notebook als Z angelegt wird und dann von dort nach D kopiert wird?
Persistent heisst wohl, dass die Verbindung nicht ständig aktiv ist, aber was hinter xcopy steht verstehe ich nicht mehr...

habe das nun für meine Begriffe so gemacht:


```
NET USE x: \\notebook\D$ /PERSISTENT:NO 

XCOPY x:\D\temp\*.* C:\test\
```

er soll also das Laufwerk D des Notebooks im Netz als Laufwerk X lokal anlegen und dann die Daten vom Ordner temp nach lokal test kopieren...macht er aber nicht, es erscheint ein Fehler "Ungültige Laufwerksangabe"...


----------



## Retlaw (10. August 2004)

Dann führ den "net use" erstmal per Hand in der Konsole durch und schau ob es da schon Probleme gibt.
Folgender Befehl verbindet das _freigegebene_ Verzeichnis "daten" auf einem Computer namens "notebook" als Laufwerk X: (darf noch nicht vorhanden sein).

```
net use x: \\notebook\daten /PERSISTENT:NO
```
Persistent:No bedeutet das die Verbindung nicht dauerhaft gespeichert wird und nach einem Neustart nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

In deinem Beispiel wird die freigegebene Festplatte D: vom notebook als Laufwerk Z: verbunden.
Der xcopy kopiert dann alle Dateien die sich im Unterverzeichnis LAN der Freigabe befinden auf die lokale D-Platte ins Verzeichnis das der Batch-Datei als 2. Parameter übergeben wurde. Anschließend werden die verbundenen Laufwerke wieder entfernt.


----------



## dpmdesign (16. August 2004)

Hey Klasse!

es funktioniert wirklich! Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Nun hab ich noch ne ganz kleine Frage:

Kann ich das überschreiben bereits vorhandener Daten forcieren? Also so dass ich ohne Ja/Nein/Überspringen leben kann, sondern überschreiben in jedem Falle ?


----------

